# DC Bows and Utah Lake Walleye



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Went to DC today to fish for some bows. Too my surprise I saw a Bald Eagle over in Charleston. I've only seen a Bald Eagle one other time in Utah and it was this year.

Sometime in the fall, my dad and I went fishing at Willard Bay. We didn't have any bites because cold snap that night turned off the fish. Rather than go home empty handed, we headed up to Causey Reservoir to give it a shot. We dragged our canoe down 100 ft. because the reservoir was way down (Our canoe weighs a ton because it is from a "century ago"). We paddled out and started fishing for the rainbows. My Dad was the first one to catch one. He decided to release it, but when it wasn't doing so hot (swimming around on the surface) we paddled over to grab it. Woosh! A bald eagle swooped down (ten feet away from our boat) and grabbed the fish. It could barely fly off with it because it was a decent sized fish. Wow! That was pretty amazing. So after my Dad and I calmed down (we were yelling and screaming because it was so awesome) we decided to fish deep for some of the bigger fish that were swimming deep. We proceeded to catch this huge Cutthroat trout and then a somewhat smaller (but huge) brown trout. We probably would have caught more but we snagged our lure and lost it.  So that was an epic day!!!! (Didn't get a picture of the Brown because he slipped out of my hands as we were taking the photo, and fell into the water)

[attachment=2:3rz3bfyn]DSCN9665.jpg[/attachment:3rz3bfyn]

[attachment=1:3rz3bfyn]DSCN9665.jpg[/attachment:3rz3bfyn]

Back to Deer Creek:

Fished Charleston for about and hour and a half, and only had one bite. Didn't mark an fish on my fish finder (Okay we did mark tons of fish when I accidently turned the finder on Demo mode. That got everyone excited, but then we weren't getting any bites and I figured out my mistake (oops)) Of the 20+ people there, only one person caught a fat rainbow in the hour+. We talked to some guys who had been there the whole day (they were the first people there that morning) and caught a total of six rainbows for the whole day. In other words fishing was sloooow. We decided to head over to the Marina (my dad, brother, and a friend) to try for some yellow perch and rainbows hopefully. We were fishing at ten feet. Everyone except my dad started to give up and slid around on the ice. My brother went out a ways into the lake and found out the ice was only 2 inches thick with some slush on top, so he high tailed it out of there. That's when my dad started screaming. His rod was bent as we all ran over to see a huge rainbow fighting right under the ice. Somehow he pulled his first rainbow out through the ice. That fish hit hard and put up a big fight for the cold.

I took the fish home for dinner and of course when I was gutting it, my roommate brings in a date to have dinner. She was grossed out. Anyways I found some nice trout eggs and decide to make some caviar. Everyone tried it and to tell you the truth I thought it tasted like dirt. Everyone else couldn't taste anything. Weird!! I'm not into that delicacy.

Later that night I went to fish for Walleye off Lincoln Beach. We drilled some holes and then walked a couple hundred yards away from our first location so the fish that we scared off when we drilled had time to come back. Fished at the other location about 30-40 minutes and then bailed because it was so cold. Next time I'll have to wear more layers!!! On the way back to the car, I kept smelling a skunk. The smell kept getting stronger so we bailed fast so we wouldn't have to deal with a skunk's reward. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bald eagles winter in Utah. If you keep your eyes open you can see them quite often. I've seen several this year so far just commuting to work. Nice fish, looks coooooold though!


-DallanC


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh sweet, I'll keep my eyes open. Yeah it was real cold. Once the sun went down, I was out of there.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are some weather extremes. Snow in one pic and sun and no snow in another. Must've been a fast moving storm.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Seeing bald eagles around Charleston is very common in the winter months. Keep after it and you'll see them every time.

Great looking fish!


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah that storm moved so fast it was ridiculous!  Yeah i'll keep my eyes open for the eagles. Thats cool that they are there.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

if you know where the bird sanctuary is out in hooper i believe you will see a bunch. I tried going out there a few months ago the wife and the kids like going you will see nothing but eagles and their nests. I talked to a warden once out there asking him about it all and thats where they like to go he said. the river either the ogden or the weber and I believe the weber flows all through here it would be a really cool place to float and very easy access. there are some back roads out there that you can drive which is why I went out there last but the gate was locked and no sign when it will open again. its pretty easy to find just go out west all the way you can and work north and you will find it. its a must see for sure.


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet, Will do!


----------

